# What size pen?



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm wanting to fence in a portion of the property for the boys so they don't have to be out on chains anymore. But I'm not sure about the size. What size pen would you build for two 40lb dogs so that they'd be comfortable enough to be out in it together for the majority of the day? I don't want them to be cramped and not have enough room to muck around with each other. I figure 6ft tall should be high enough to keep them in and it was suggested to me to use chicken wire with steel posts. Would that be suitable enough you think? Or go for a stronger fencing like chain link?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I think the more room the better. I can't imagine chicken wire holding any dog in.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Chicken wire will work if you are confident they won't try to escape and if you have good sturdy posts to attach it to.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I would go chain link, I've built many many many fences for dog owners, usually 5-6' tall is sufficient but remember if a dog wants out they will scale a 6' fence, having said that, the posts for chain link are going to be the most expensive if you don't buy a pre manufactured kennel type setup (like this Chain Link Dog Kennels & Covers, Chain Link Dog Runs, Dog Kennel Flooring). If you do go about it building your own, you can also get a wire that goes along the bottom of the inside of the fencing to detour digging it isn't something to hurt them, it is generally made out of the same gauge wire as the chainlink and sits right at the base of the fence or you can go with taller chainlink and cut out a slot to put it into the ground a few inches.
As for size, 20'x20' would be more than enough room for 2 pups to run around and have some fun. 20x10 is probably as small as i would go with 2 dogs in it at a time though.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

We have a combination of post and wire(we are out in the country), a more decorative fence and deer fencing.... covering about an arce... of that she uses a lot less, maybe a 1/4 of an arce on a regular basis. She likes to stay near us and circle around as at mach 4 to show off how fast she is.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I had a chicken wire run for my previous dog (Lab/Pittie mix) but he was very gentle and didn't try to push his weight around instead he'd just whine/howl until you took pity. lol

However Woof is a savage when he wants to go somewhere so I'm hesitant on chicken wire because of him. He jumps and puts his whole body into the object in his way, digs, and bites. Would I be able to use chain link with wood posts? Would that be cheaper then those large metal poles or about the same?


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> I had a chicken wire run for my previous dog (Lab/Pittie mix) but he was very gentle and didn't try to push his weight around instead he'd just whine/howl until you took pity. lol
> 
> However Woof is a savage when he wants to go somewhere so I'm hesitant on chicken wire because of him. He jumps and puts his whole body into the object in his way, digs, and bites. Would I be able to use chain link with wood posts? Would that be cheaper then those large metal poles or about the same?


Speaking from experience, if a dog wants out bad enough, he'll chew through ANY material, including wood. Winston HATES the two dogs on one side of his fence (both unneutered, both human aggressive and I assume dog aggressive) and he literally ate through a 4x2ft section of oak fencing to get to them. :\


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I suggest not using a "pen" rather fence in your back yard. Use the house as one side of the enclosure. That way all you have to do is open the back door and let them out and they are automatically enclosed. A fenced back yard makes life so much easier for any dog owner in many different ways. I think chicken wire would be too easy to climb. I suggest chain link.

I have 2 Danes and a 5' chain link fenced back yard. They never try to get out. One time a tree fell across the fence and I didn't get it fixed for several weeks and they never even tried to get out. They could have walked out anytime they wanted. :smile:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd love to fence in the entire property but its large and would cost me a pretty penny to do so. That and I'm renting it from my parents and they don't want it completely fenced in, I'm lucky they finally went along to fence in just a portion. It probably won't be by the back door as come the summer my parents are putting a deck on the back portion of the house so that my patio doors don't open up to nothing. But I agree that would be best.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think the bigger the better. 20' x 20' if not larger.
make sure the dogs can't dig out or climb out.
i don't think chicken wire is strong enough.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> I'd love to fence in the entire property but its large and would cost me a pretty penny to do so. That and I'm renting it from my parents and they don't want it completely fenced in, I'm lucky they finally went along to fence in just a portion. It probably won't be by the back door as come the summer my parents are putting a deck on the back portion of the house so that my patio doors don't open up to nothing. But I agree that would be best.


What about doing a "fair view" fence? Basically, it's just a 4 ft rail post fence around the perimeter of your land/area, and chain link between the posts. That way, it gives them all the room they need/want and gives you peace of mind. And, I don't know the reason your parents aren't a fan of the fencing, but if it's for "view" reasons, this alleviates that as well.  If there's an area behind you that you'd like them to have access to at times, just add a gate.
Here's an example.
http://sunrisecustomfence.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Post-and-Rail-Fence1.jpg


----------

